# Transmisor DMX wireless



## nene (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola a todos, hace un tiempo estoy trabajando en un transmisor DMX wireless. La idea principalmente es enviar la trama DMX por RF para poder evitar el uso de repetiroes y el extesisimo cableado en ciertas aplicaciones.

Para ello comence a investigar sobre los modulo de Xbee..y llegue a algunas traas conrespecto a la velocidad de transmision y demas..

Quisiera sabert si alguien tiene experiencia en haber trabajado con estos modulos y el envio de rs485 a 250k con ellos.

Saludos

Emi


----------



## inventable (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola Nene. Mañana tengo que viajar a París. Estaré allá una semana. Cuando vuelvo te escribo. 
Hasta pronto.


----------



## nene (Ago 12, 2010)

Gracias inventable por la respuesta. Disfruta de París.

Por lo pronto cargo algo del codigo en el que estuve trabajando. 
Basicamente son dos pic18f2550. En el primero (PIC-A) la data DMX es conectada a la usart pot hard. Es procesada y enviada ante un cambio por una usart por soft a 80kbps. Como en la placa experimental no me entran los modulos Xbee la comunicacion es mediante un cable entre el emisor de la usart por soft del PIC-A al receptor de la usart por soft del PIC-B.
Notese que las usart por hard las deje reservadas para trabajar con la trama DMX (tanto recibir como transmitir) dado que pueden trabajar a 250kbps.

Adjunto los archivos:

Tx Xbee --->  Es el codigo del PIC A. Recibe la trama DMX y transmite si hay cambios
Rx Xbee --->  Es el codigo del PIC B. Recibe y transmite una unica vez
18F2XXX -->  Algunas definiciones de registros

La INT_RDA del PIC A la logre gracias al aporte de Mark en el foro de ccs.

Saludos..espero opiniones!..

Emi


----------



## capitanp (Ago 12, 2010)

Bueno lo que tenes que recordar que la velocidad de transmision es constante 250Kbps siempre con o sin cambio de estado o sea los 512 canales dmx en forma ciclica, tampoco es que tengas que descomponer la trama dmx analizarla ni nada solo toma la salida de dato del sn75176 y enviala tal cual esta por el modulo de rf


----------



## nene (Ago 12, 2010)

El problema es que el modulo RF (xbee en este caso) tiene una velocidad de comunicacion con el host de MAX 115kbps. y una velocida de transferencia RFde 250kbps. ademas de tener un buffer de 100bytes que en el codigo que adjunte no tuve en cuenta el flag CTS para el control de flujo del xbee..

Pero basicamente la causa por la reduccion de velocidad es q el modulo de transferencia es de solo 115kbps..

si alguien conoce otro dispositivo mas adecuado estaria genial!

Saludos

Emi


----------



## capitanp (Ago 12, 2010)

entonces te queda corto el ancho de banda


----------



## inventable (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola nene. Perdoname el silencio, el viaje a fue mas largo de lo previsto. Viendo el tema del DMX, pienso que sería mejor usar un simple link transmisor - receptor RF de datos con una banda pasante (baud rate) mayor de 200K en modo de mantener la trama DMX intacta. El sistema que yo te propuse es medio complicado para hacer a nivel de software y tiene limitaciones debido a la poca memoria RAM de los pic que no permite memorizar el estado de muchos canales.  Para mi va bien porque uso pocos canales DMX y me puedo permitir de no considerar la trama mas allá del 64 per el dispositivo no es realmente universal.
Por otro lado, la RF no es mi especialidad. Quizás alguno de este forum te sabe aconsejar un link transmisor - receptor RF.
Si encuentro algo te digo.


----------



## nene (Sep 8, 2010)

gracias ivnetable por la respusta!!..

saludos!

Emi


----------

